# NFL, Verizon Wireless agreement will add Sunday afternoon streaming games in 2014



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

NFL, Verizon Wireless agreement will add Sunday afternoon streaming games in 2014

Verizon Wireless has had an agreement with the NFL providing streaming access to games since 2010, but a new extension will bring more of the sport than ever to its phones and tablets. Not only will its exclusive access continue, but an updated NFL Mobile app is coming this season with more news, video on-demand and behind the scenes info. In 2014, Verizon will expand streaming beyond the current Thursday, Sunday and Monday night games, adding Sunday afternoon CBS and Fox broadcasts, plus playoffs and the Super Bowl.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If the the price stays the same, "I'll buy that for $5"


----------

